# Cere is partially discolored



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

I just noticed that Trio's cere is partially discolored (see photo). Has anyone here seen something like this before?

Thanks.

David


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would recommend you have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Discoloration of that type on a male budgie's cere can be indicative of tumor on the testicular gland.*


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks. I'll schedule a vet appointment right away.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to let us know how things go. :hug:*


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Will do, Deborah. I'm taking Trio to the vet on Monday.


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Update: The vet said it's possible that Trio's cere is bruised, which wouldn't be surprising, given he spends a lot of time outside the cage and occasionally has his flight path disrupted by one of the other birds. 

If the cere discoloration doesn't resolve in a month or two, the vet will do an X-ray with barium contrast and, if there is a testicular tumor, put him on Lupron, which she said has been shown anecdotally to reduce the size of the ********s.

She said that given Trio's age (less than three years old) and the fact that there are no other physical or behavioral changes, there's not an immediate need to do the X-ray. Obviously, I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on him. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the cere is simply bruised and the problem will resolve itself soon.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Elenacam (Jan 12, 2009)

A few of mine get that... Or else I am not seeing something wrong properly!? In my case the avian vet told me it can happen sometimes depending on hormonal fluctuations. Mine had it go away. Some then back and back away....


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Elenacam said:


> In my case the avian vet told me it can happen sometimes depending on hormonal fluctuations.


The vet did mention the possibility of seasonal hormonal differences (I forgot to mention that). She said if that's the cause of the color change, the cere might stay that way until autumn.


----------



## Elenacam (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep... In my case I recall the last one to show that had it slowly reduce in size and depth of the different Part until it vanished from early March to mid April (from Summer to Fall where I live) and also shed snd grew a few feathers and was changing in behavior (interest in his partner gender)


----------

